# Ingesting Clipper Oil



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Desmond has done the exact same thing (twice!). I have no idea why either, clipper oil can't taste good. 

He was totally fine though, he had no reaction at all. No upset tummy or anything, I just keep my clipper oil on a shelf in the pantry now.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Add Kodi to that list! Survived with no ill effects.


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

They need to switch the label, as it says harmful or deadly if swallowed, but put like, to humans or something on it. 

He's fun, a little cold from his bath (too late to use the dryer) so he's in his jacket and wrapped in a blanket, and I poke him every now and then to make sure he's alive (yes, I'm the paranoid type of dog-mom lol). :afraid:


----------

